
Show HN: Automatically import or install modules when they're needed in IPython - OrangeFlash81
https://github.com/OrangeFlash81/ipython-auto-import
======
aargh_aargh
Hmm... explicit is better than implicit?

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0020/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0020/)

~~~
andybak
I think iPython notebooks are a slightly different kettle of fish in this
regard. You're experimenting and improvising - not writing code that you
expect to maintain. If the notebook is intended for publication then you
should definitely tidy it up beforehand.

~~~
OrangeFlash81
That is the logic behind this project - for those times when you open the
IPython console to quickly experiment with a new library or function. I would
agree that you should tidy up code for a final notebook.

